
Salary Requirements for a House in Silicon Valley - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/04/salary-requirements-for-a-house-in-silicon-valley/
======
beamatronic
"You’d have to start by coming up with ~$220k in savings for the down payment
+ closing costs, and then take out a mortgage for the remaining $800k"

For most folks, the down payment is the hard part and this doesn't seem to be
addressed often enough.

If you are making $100k, how long is a reasonable amount of time for you to
save up that $200k?

~~~
sjg007
Well factor in rent and student loans etc... And then sometimes you can borrow
from your 401k for the down payment.

